# A soldiers story!



## sigspig (24 Mar 2006)

Please, go to the Forum "The Canadian Army" and read what Parky has to say. The subject is a soldier's story.


----------



## Franko (24 Mar 2006)

No need to direct people to a thread.    

PM inbound

LOCKED

Regards


----------

